# 5+ Sử dụng thang tre để trang trí nhà đẹp



## vietsunbamboo (20 Tháng sáu 2021)

Khi một cái thang không còn an toàn để leo lên nữa, nó thường bị lãng quên hoặc đưa vào bãi rác.
Một chiếc thang cũ được sử dụng đúng cách có thể mang lại cho ngôi nhà, hoặc quán cafe của bạn một cảm giác sống động quyến rũ.
Hãy dùng 1 chiếc thang chữ A hoặc 2 chiếc thang nối nhau ở đỉnh đầu, đặt nhiều thanh ngang với kích thước giảm dần lên trên vào giữa, tìm những thứ phù hợp để đặt lên.
Thang tre là sản phẩm được làm từ cây tầm vông tự nhiên, an toàn và được xuất khẩu sang thị trường các nước như Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Mỹ …. Thang tre xuất khẩu với các kích thước thang tre 2m, thang tre 3m, thang tre 4m, thang tre 5m, thang tre 6m, tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng mà lựa chọn chiều dài thích hợp.
Ưu điểm

– Được từ cây tầm vông tự nhiên, bền, đẹp, đã qua xử lí chống ẩm mọt cong vênh và
– Không độc hại, không bám bụi nhiều, không làm ảnh hưởng sức khỏe người người
– Chịu lực cao. Sản phẩm được chia thành các màu dễ dàng lựa chọn, mẫu mã lắp ráp thông minh tạo nên sự tiện lợi tối đa
– Sản phẩm là một chọn lựa tuyệt vời để tạo nét phá cách trong khu vực nhà bạn.
– Chiếc thang tre là thiết bị trang trí (chậu cây, bình gốm,cốc, nhiều bức tượng, máy ảnh,...)







> >> Các ý tưởng sử dụng *thang tre* để trang trí căn hộ đẹp và hiện đại nhất


Ở TP.HCM để kiếm một nơi sản xuất sản phẩm về thang tre khá khó khăn vì mặt hàng này hầu như không được rộng rãi quá phổ biến nên ít có khu vực nào phân phối. Công ty Việt Sun Blinds với thương hiệu đã được hình thành nhiều năm cùng với sự gắn bó các sản phẩm về tre khá lâu đã có kinh nghiệm dày dặn trong việc chọn sản phẩm đảm bảo về mặt chất lượng cũng như giá cả phải chăng. LH hotline 0909 62 7700 để được báo giá thang tre 4m, giá thang tre 5m
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ
Hotline: 1900 2881 - 028 7777 2881
Zalo/viber : 0909 62 7700
Email: vietsunbamboo@gmail.com
Địa chỉ: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ, Phường 11, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh


----------

